# NFTS - Cinematography



## Chris W (Jul 1, 2017)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School NTFS - Cinematography. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 18, 2018)

The Film School NFTS - Cinematography has been updated.



> Updated Application Deadline


----------



## Chris W (Apr 18, 2018)

The Film School NFTS - Cinematography has been updated.



> Updated Internship Opportunities


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Mar 13, 2021)

The film school NFTS - Cinematography has been updated:

Added Acceptance Data tab


----------

